# Picarto Issues



## dr-bored (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey all. I'm really not sure how else to reach out about this, or which forum this goes under, so to the mods: I'm sorry!! I really am!! Please move this wherever it would be best put!

So, for months now I've been having lag issues with Picarto. Are there any techies out there that can help me figure this crap out? I've got Internet speeds of about 6 mb/s, use Google Chrome, and otherwise have a decent computer. I've turned off all add-ons, turned off everything else in my home that uses any bandwidth whatsoever, and I still get lag. Nobody else seems to be getting lag in the streams that I've been to, and Picarto doesn't seem too forthcoming with their server location, nor do they have a forum of their own. 

Is there anything I can try, or am I doomed to never being able to watch some of my fave artists because they use Picarto religiously?

Thanks!


----------



## xKraedyn (Jul 8, 2014)

You should probably try the technology discussion section.


----------



## Sar (Jul 9, 2014)

Wouldn't you be better asking this question to the Picarto staff? They would know better about this stuff than users.


----------



## dr-bored (Jul 12, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> Wouldn't you be better asking this question to the Picarto staff? They would know better about this stuff than users.



Have tried submitting reports and e-mailing them, yet no response... Unless I'm missing their community page or something...


----------

